# need ur help again guys



## espinoboer (Nov 21, 2013)

This morning one of my does woke up with eye mucus do u guys know watever I can apply to help her out if u know about anything let me know thks


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

what color is it? How is she acting? Any other symptoms? Was she locked in for the night? What is her temp?


----------



## espinoboer (Nov 21, 2013)

The color is green she is fine eating and temp.normal not locked in for the night I think it itches her she tries to scratch


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What you can do is flush the eye with sterile saline solution, human eye drops work too.
Then a couple squirts of Penicillin or Biomycin.
It should clear up in a few days.
Sometimes they get piece of hay or something to irritate it.


----------



## espinoboer (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Nancy I ll try that thanks


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If that does not clear it up or other symptoms develop then reassess.


----------



## AmandaRobinson (Jan 13, 2014)

that was helpful. thanks!:sleeping:


----------



## _haass (Jan 31, 2014)

A cheap alternate is putting mouth wash in a spray bottle & spray a few sprays in there eyes. YES. It sounds painful, but they only blink & shake it off. Since the mouthwash had alcohol it disinfects the eye. At our AG barn we do that to prevent pink eye since that is a problem in our barn. 


-emily


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

_haass said:


> A cheap alternate is putting mouth wash in a spray bottle & spray a few sprays in there eyes. YES. It sounds painful, but they only blink & shake it off. Since the mouthwash had alcohol it disinfects the eye. At our AG barn we do that to prevent pink eye since that is a problem in our barn.
> 
> -emily


I am sorry, but, I do not recommend doing this.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree with Toth, I feel like it would burn their sensitive eyes. It's a lot safer to use human eye drops, or just plain water.
I make chamomile tea and flush their eyes with that, it's helped clear up pink eye and such....


----------



## armortrails (Jan 8, 2014)

I always use Terramycin eye ointment at the first sign of any goo in the eyes. I always keep it on hand, because it seems like I always need it for at least one on my animals. I guess my new goats will be no exception, since I have read a lot about them having eye goo problems too. 
It has always cleared up any eye discharge problems immediately. 

The American brand is always out of stock and it's very expensive. However, you can get the foreign brand that is also made by Pfizer. You can usually find it on Ebay pretty cheap. I just bought five more tubes of it for $20.00.

It might too late to get it in time for this problem, but I recommend everyone have it on hand because you will need it eventually.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

_haass said:


> A cheap alternate is putting mouth wash in a spray bottle & spray a few sprays in there eyes. YES. It sounds painful, but they only blink & shake it off. Since the mouthwash had alcohol it disinfects the eye. At our AG barn we do that to prevent pink eye since that is a problem in our barn.
> 
> -emily


Thanks, but I will pass. :shock:


----------



## _haass (Jan 31, 2014)

We've never had problems with it. I don't do it anymore though just because pinkeye isn't a bad problem anymore. Everyone has their home remedies. 


-emily


----------

